# Loud, rough idle on cold start? ('07 Rabbit)



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

So thanks to global warming we're having a pretty mild winter this year. It's still cold, just not freezing - between 0-10 degrees Celsius (32+ F).
Whenever I start my car in the morning (or leaving work) it sounds pretty rough and harsh - can't describe it much better than that but of course it calms down and sounds a lot smoother when it warms up.








My oil has been within the hash marks on the dipstick and I just put about ½ a quart in there now to top it up.
*Is this normal for the 2.5?* It's only got about 1400km on the ODO.
As I mentioned in another thread, my family's got a '94 Volvo 850 which is a 5-cyl also and that's only recently sounding rough... after 11+ years.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Loud, rough idle on cold start? (Kojach)*

its totally normal my rabbit does it too with 700 miles on it. What I hear is they all do it. Nothing to worry about


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Loud, rough idle on cold start? (vr_vento95)*

Dude its perfectly normal. Its your exhaust being warmed for emissions purposes.


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Loud, rough idle on cold start? (@[email protected])*

K thanks


----------



## dragon007 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Loud, rough idle on cold start? (Kojach)*

After my first oil change I now have in my engine the 0w40 mobil 1. It has made the engine quieter when starting up overnight.


----------



## yellowmanv (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Loud, rough idle on cold start? (Kojach)*

Same wiht my rabbit


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

the first time i test drove a mark v i was told that it sounds like a sherman tank in the mornings....but...the first one i drove (the one i ended up buying) had about 28,000 miles on it, and it started up fine and quietly....was revved a little high initially but that's to be expected with any cold start, so no worries...after a minute or so the revs dropped below 1000 rpms, and no other issues. The first time i drove a "new" Mk. V, i was amazed at just how pronounced the engine was at startup....litterally sounded like a bunch of rats running around in the engine compartment making chattering noises in the valvetrain...to a buyer who hadn't heard that it was normal, it'd scare the hell outta ya.


----------



## no786 (Aug 1, 2004)

Global warming..
The earths temp. has only rose.
1* F in the last 120 years.










_Modified by no786 at 10:28 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (no786)*

its totally normal is your secondary air pump running to lean out the motor at lst because like stated before it helps warm the cat for emissions


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VinnieGI1.8T2002)*

Mine does it too, its too. I think the car retards the cam and timing alot to heat up the exhaust and the cat. You should hear the car with exhausts.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

normal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hampster34 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Normal
plus with my exhaust the neighbor gets to experiance what its like to go to work at 5am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEAH, bump those 1 year and 3 month old threads! wwooooooooooo!


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_YEEEEEEEEEEAH, bump those 1 year and 3 month old threads! wwooooooooooo!

Ok.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

normal


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

totally normal in dubs


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (no786)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no786* »_Global warming..
The earths temp. has only rose.
1* F in the last 120 years.









_Modified by no786 at 10:28 AM 11-21-2007_

QFT

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

Normal....my rabbit is straight piped...I love the little backfire it gives when switching out of 1st http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah just a 2.5L quirk, loud and wild in the morning I like to call it, with my Carbonio in the morning I noticed that it starts just under 2k, and as it falls around 1500 I think a pump turns on to warm something up or inject air and my intake makes this nice howl, every day when I get off work people hear it and are like man whats in there? I'm like well I'd like to tell you alot, but it just sounds good haha


----------

